# Zero Hour - ABC



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Zero Hour on ABC is airing Eps 4 & 5 on Sat 6/15/13

666 Park Avenue returns the following week, on June 22

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...urning-to-abc-this-summer-with-zero-hero.html


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Zero Hour on ABC is airing Eps 4 & 5 on Sat 6/15/13
> 
> 666 Park Avenue returns the following week, on June 22
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...urning-to-abc-this-summer-with-zero-hero.html


Thanks!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Interesting..


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm not seeing it in the guide yet. Is anyone else?


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

generaltso said:


> I'm not seeing it in the guide yet. Is anyone else?


I'm seeing it.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm seeing Zero Hour eps 4 & 5.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Since I kept my season pass for 666 it's automatically set to record on the 22nd.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Note that Comcast on Demand had all episodes available at least over the weekend. Apparently I only watched the first episode according to my notes.. (and I hosed a drive I had offloaded Tivo recordings to, so will watch 2 + the rest from on demand)


----------

